#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  >  大家好哦 我是新來的OWO

## 沃小吶

大家好阿 我是沃小吶OWO 有三種稱呼可以叫我 沃沃 小吶 吶兒((? 
都可以叫哦 我是特別喜歡LOL(英雄聯盟)裡的吶兒(以走火入魔ww) 種族屬於...很像貓的狐狸((??? 
目前正在努力練習繪圖 常出現於FB上 常常瀏覽的網頁有FB 推特 噗浪 換迎大家來找碴哦((诶?!...
各位請多指教囉 ((其實我不知道狐狸該跑哪個版呢OAO....

----------


## 白神七夜

已刪

----------

